# Westmead/Parramatta vs. Randwick/Bondi



## Tamara

Hello, I'm moving to Australia next year and am hoping to get a job in a Hospital. I'm looking into both the Children's Hospital at Westmead and the Royal Women's Hospital in Randwick and am wondering what those 2 areas are like for housing. I wouldn't mind living at 30 minutes by public transport from each one of those as long as it's also max 30 minutes to the Hospital.
I'd like to rent a furnished apartment or maybe even share one with someone. Anyone know those area and give me some feedback?


----------



## Wanderer

Tamara said:


> Hello, I'm moving to Australia next year and am hoping to get a job in a Hospital. I'm looking into both the Children's Hospital at Westmead and the Royal Women's Hospital in Randwick and am wondering what those 2 areas are like for housing. I wouldn't mind living at 30 minutes by public transport from each one of those as long as it's also max 30 minutes to the Hospital.
> I'd like to rent a furnished apartment or maybe even share one with someone. Anyone know those area and give me some feedback?


I'm only familiar with Sydney from a few business trips and just visiting or driving through [ or around as far as I can get from the CBD, road traffic being quite horrendous ] so from that aspect you'll likely have more optiond to get an apartment closer to Randwick though they'll likely also be more keenly sought too.

Westmead/Parramatta is going to have you more in outer suburban territory out west from Sydney with less in way of apartments though Parramatta is something of a developing satellite city in it's own right and probably a substantial ammount of apartments developed, possibly a bit cheaper there too.
Parramatta itself is on the main western railway line and there'll probably be buses servicing the Westmead area and particularly the hospital.

Randwick/Bondi and surrounding suburbs will also have you much closer into the CBD, the Harbour and coast for all that offers in way of lifestyle.
There's a train from CBD out to Kings Cross and not sure if it goes on to Bondi Junction or if there's a line that Randwick is on but could be seeing as there's a Racecourse there and likely to be reasonable bus services in area too.
131500 Transport Infoline - Home is the site for public transport.

As for getting shared accommodation a site like Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney may be worth a look and then there's also Flatmates.com.au - Australia's biggest free site for flatmates, share house, share accommodation in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. and probably a heap of others.

I'd google up a Sydney Map and then in conjunction with where train/bus routes are you could look at all the locations not too far away and see what you can find in the way of accommodation.


----------



## Dexter

Since I am in Sydney, I am quite familiar with these. 

1. Price - you are going to pay much less for rent in Westmead/Parramatta than in Randwick or Bondi. Parramatta has plenty of unit/apartment complexes. 

2. Public transport - Parramatta and Westmead have train stations, about 45 minutes from CBD, Randwick has only bus services which still go about 20 minutes to the CBD. Same about Bondi unless you choose to live in Bondi Junction which has a train station and it takes 10 minutes to get to CBD from there

3. Safety. Parramatta and Westmead are typical Asian/Indian immigrant areas. Last year we had Indian vs. Lebanese issues around Parramatta (in Harris Park in particular). Parramatta is also close to Merrylands which is considered to be really dangerous area (that's why it gets called Scarrylands). Randwick is quiet and ideal for living. Bondi or Bondi Junction will be busier with more tourists wondering around but still considered much safer and better. 

4. Shopping. Comparable. Both Parramatta and Bondi Junction have large shopping centres plus lots of small shops outside. From all other selected areas you would have to travel to these in order to do your shopping

5. Beaches. There are plenty of them around Randwick (Maroubra, Bondi, Coogee etc). No beaches around Parramatta/Westmead but there are beautiful areas around Parramatta river. 

6. Housing condition. Parramatta and Westmead would have more units/apartments and they would be younger than these around Bondi/Randwick. I remember looking for a unit to buy in Parramatta - most units were around 20 years old. 

Good areas to have access to these?

Parramatta/Westmead will be easy accessible from Homebush, Strathfield and Burwood (by train) and these are good but more expensive areas. Randwick only by bus so choices such as Bondi Junction, Kensington, Maroubra, Coogee, Surry Hills, Paddington or even CBD will give you the easiest access to the hospital.


----------



## Tamara

Thank you so much Wanderer and Dexter for your replies. I appreciate all teh details!


----------

